# Song and Tune Projects > Song and Tune Projects >  Lyrics & chords for Suzanne

## wsugai

Does anyone know a source for the lyrics and chords for Harley Allen's "Suzanne" ?

----------


## RichieReinholdt

he does it in Bb so I wrote the actual chords 
also in parenthesis are capo chords


(1st verse)
Bb.(G)                Eb (C)
Sing a song on a Friday night
C (A)
Drink a little beer
Eb (C)      F. (D)           Bb (G)
Wishing Suzanne was here
Bb.(G)         Eb (C)
Face like a summer sky
C (A)
Angels must have chose
Eb.(C)            F.(D)     Bb (G)
Suzanne like nobody knows

(chorus)
Eb (C) F (D) Bb (G)       Gm (Em)
Suzanne going down the road
Eb (C)      F (D)          Bb (G)
Carrying everybody's load
Eb (C) F (D) Bb (G)      Gm (Em)
Suzanne I can see her smile
Eb (C)                    F (D).        Bb (G)
can't you stop and talk to me a while

(2nd verse)
Every day when morning sun
Comes up to shine
I remember Suzanne once was mine
She used to say sweet thing
You better walk the line
Sad songs will get you every time

(chorus)

(last chorus)
Eb (C) F (D) Bb (G)       Gm (Em)
Suzanne going down the road
Eb (C)      F (D)          Bb (G)
Carrying everybody's load
Eb (C) F (D) Bb (G)      Gm (Em)
Suzanne I can see her smile
Eb (C)                    F (D).        Bb (G)
can't you stop and talk to me a while
Eb (C).                   F (D)                       
can't you stop and talk to me 
  Ab (F) Eb (C) Bb ( G)
a while

----------

